# Interesting facts............



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO KNOW,

Learn these facts before election time!!!

There were 39 combat related killings in Iraq during the month of
January.....

In the fair city of Detroit there were 35 murders in the month of
January.

That's just one American city, about as deadly as the entire war torn
country of Iraq.

When some claim President Bush shouldn't have started this war, you
should know the following ...

FDR...

led us into World War II. Germany never attacked us: Japan did.

From 1941-1945, 450,000 lives were lost, an average of 112,500 per
year.

Truman...

finished that war and started one in Korea,

North Korea never attacked us.

From 1950-1953, 55,000 lives were lost, an average of 18,334 per year.

John F. Kennedy...

started the Vietnam conflict in 1962.

Vietnam never attacked us.

Johnson...

turned Vietnam into a quagmire.

From 1965-1975, 58,000 lives were lost, an average of 5,800 per year.

Clinton...

went to war in Bosnia without UN or French consent, Bosnia never
attacked us.

He was offered Osama bin Laden's head on a platter three times by
Sudan and did nothing.

Osama has attacked us on multiple occasions.

In the two years since terrorists attacked us President Bush has...

liberated two countries,

crushed the Taliban,

crippled al-Qaida,

put nuclear inspectors in Libya,

Iran and North Korea

without firing a shot,

and captured a terrorist who slaughtered

300,000 of his own people.

Some are complaining about how long the war is taking, but...

It took less time to take Iraq than it took Janet Reno to take the
Branch Davidian compound.

That was a 51 day operation.

We've been looking for evidence of chemical weapons in Iraq for less
time than it took Hillary Clinton to find the Rose Law Firm billing
records.

It took less time for the 3rd Infantry Division and the Marines to
destroy the Medina Republican Guard than it took Ted Kennedy to call
the police after his Oldsmobile sank at Chappaquiddick.

It took less time to take Iraq than it took to count the votes in
Florida!!!!

Our Commander-In-Chief is doing a GREAT JOB!

The Military moral is high!

The biased media hopes we are too ignorant to realize the facts.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"There were 39 combat related killings in Iraq during the month of 
January..... "

Are you dense? there have been 1000 American soldiers killed, there have been over 10,000 iraqis killed, most of them civilians.

America went into world war two with full consent of ALL the allies. America went into iraq with the consent of NONE.

"He was offered Osama bin Laden's head on a platter three times by 
Sudan and did nothing.

Osama has attacked us on multiple occasions. "

Say if I remember correctly there was a warning to your beloved president as well, what was that warning... Oh, I remember "Osama Bin Laden determined to attack within the United States"

If the taliban is crushed, and al-queda hampered you wouldn't think that the republican convention would need more guards than there are soldiers in afghanistan.

"The Military moral is high! "
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/ ... 75511.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Read my boy read, comprehend. He said 39 in the month of January, January, January, get it.

World war two with the consent of all allies, how many would that be? Bush went to Iraq with the consent of none? There are many countries with us, and Bush had the vote of congress. I on the other hand if I was attacked would have done the same thing, and the world could kiss my behind. I don't need France, Germany, or Russia telling me when the United States needs defending. If someone punches you in the face, who do you ask if you can defend yourself. What a wimpy way to think. Are we becoming a nation of panty waists or what?

Soldiers I have talked with ----- about 80% agree with Bush.

I could go on MT, but would facts mean anything to you? Get some more news sources, you are parroting what others have told you. One of the freedoms we have in this country is the freedom to think for ourselves.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Read my boy read, comprehend. He said 39 in the month of January, January, January, get it."

Actually I did comprehend that, and considered rewording it or dropping it, but I find that the overall statistic is considerably more important than an early year count, when there was far less killing.

I'm not sure who the iraqi was who punched us in the face. I fully supported going into afghanistan, that was justified. Makeing a vague and untrue connection between osama and saddam was a not.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

One of the facts that the liberals all want to forget is that we all thought Iraq had WMD. The bipartisan panel didn't blame anyone single person. It was a failure of our intelligence, British intelligence, and intelligence from other countries. We now know France, Germany, and Russia were violating the United Nations sanctions. Is it any wonder they did not want us to go to Iraq and find that fact. Saying that Bush lied about it is not being forthright in this debate. We must also keep in mind that since our own revolution freedom has not come free. Every American regrets a single death of any human being, but we must not tolerate the situation as it was, and we must prevent it from becoming like Israel. We now look at Russia and see the same situation. Three hundred innocent people killed, not by Iraq, but by radical Muslims. To ignore them is to embolden them. If Bush did everything wrong, what would you have done? Forget Kerry and Bush MT, what would you have done. What would you have done if your family was in the towers on 9/11? After you have made that decision ask yourself, does my decision come closer to Bush or Kerry.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It is amazing how the facts are unimportant to so many, and how soon they forget! (Read through to the bottom!)

"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line." - President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program." - President Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998

Iraq is a long way from [here], but what happens there matters a great deal here. For the risks that the leaders of a rogue state will use nuclear, chemical or biological weapons against us or our allies is the greatest security threat we face." - Madeline Albright, Feb 18, 1998

"He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten time since 1983." - Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb 18,1998

"[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the US Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs." - Letter to President Clinton, signed by Sens. Carl Levin (D-MI), Tom Daschle (D-SD), John Kerry (D - MA), and others Oct. 9,1998

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process." - Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998

"Hussein has chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies." >- Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999

"There is no doubt that ... Saddam Hussein has invigorated his weapons programs. Reports indicate that biological, chemical and nuclear programs continue apace and may be back to pre-Gulf War status. In addition, Saddam continues to redefine delivery systems and is doubtless using the cover of a licit missile program to develop longer-range missiles that will threaten the United States and our allies." - Letter to President Bush, Signed by Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL,) and others, December 5, 2001

"We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandated of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and the means of delivering them." - Sen. Carl Levin (D, MI), Sept. 19, 2002

"We know that he has stored secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country." - Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power." -Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002

"We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction." - Sen. Ted Kennedy (D, MA), Sept. 27, 2002

"The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retains some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capabilities. Intelligence reports indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons..." - Sen. Robert Byrd (D, WV), Oct. 3, 2002

"I will be voting to give the President of the United States the authority to use force-- if necessary-- to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of weapons of mass destruction in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security." - Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Oct. 9,2002

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years . We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."- Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002

"He has systematically violated, over the course of the past 11 years, every significant UN resolution that has demanded that he disarm and destroy his chemical and biological weapons, and any nuclear capacity. This he has refused to do" - Rep. Henry Waxman (D, CA), Oct. 10, 2002

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including Al Qaeda members.. It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons." - Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002

"We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction." - Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), Dec. 8, 2002

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime . He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation .. And now he is miscalculating America's response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction .... So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real" - Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003

I will post this again, and again, and again.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bump.....................powerful reading Racer !!


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Over 1000 college age students committed suicide last year.


----------

